# Excisional breast biopsy



## Babsss (Jan 23, 2018)

I am confused about coding this.  Looking at code 19083 vs 19125

Excisional biopsy of right breast subsequent to ultrasound directed needle localization.  
Incision was made in the skin-radially in the upper inner right breast corresponding to the tissue at the end of the guidewire.  Dissection carried down and the tissue around the end of the guidewire approximately 2 cm in diameter was resected and this was sent to the lab with guidewire intact.
Any help is much appreciated. I have gone back and forth and afraid to commit 100% 
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## liloe517 (Jan 23, 2018)

This would be the 19125 because of the wire localization. The 19083 is just taking samples of the mass not removing entirely.


----------



## Babsss (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks. That matches my old notes. I just start second guessing myself.


----------

